# Does any one use shoptemp anymore?



## evil goober (Mar 21, 2011)

I just wondered if any one used shoptemp or do people mostly just use the trading forum?
I added a supercard sd and a gba movie advance v2.
Are there any other places to sell stuff like this?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 21, 2011)

Uh...
Ebay?

But for ShopTemp: it is fairly new, and people will probably switch someday.
For now, the trading forum is still the most used.


----------

